# Carer job in Spain



## Beaches (9 mo ago)

Hello! I'm a UK citizen I've lived in Spain on and off back when we were in the eu. I would like to move back there but can't without a visa because of brexit. 

I'm a carer in UK and looking for any way I can apply that to jobs there? I didn't go to college or uni when younger so have no degrees but I have a care certificate received from the company I currently work for, I specifically work with the elderly. I can't do live in because I have a son I want to bring with me so live out only unless there their is a place for us both to live. 

Is there any advice for me? Are there many elderly expats that could do with a carer? Which visa would I need? I can do housework, run errands, make appointments and accompany, help with activities, befriending, administering medication, help with personal care and assisting with anything such as eating or climbing stairs etc. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## tardigrade (May 23, 2021)

Spain is probably a no...

Try Gibraltar if you can afford the housing.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Beaches said:


> Hello! I'm a UK citizen I've lived in Spain on and off back when we were in the eu. I would like to move back there but can't without a visa because of brexit.
> 
> I'm a carer in UK and looking for any way I can apply that to jobs there? I didn't go to college or uni when younger so have no degrees but I have a care certificate received from the company I currently work for, I specifically work with the elderly. I can't do live in because I have a son I want to bring with me so live out only unless there their is a place for us both to live.
> 
> ...


If you need a visa to work, unfortunately its the employer who has to apply for this.

So you would need a job offer and they would have to ensure its a job no Eu citizen could do or would apply for.
Most of the carers in our area are South American, as they can come here without visa's in most cases and the pay is not that good.
The only English speaking ones I have met (ok only a couple) are Irish and they have no visa issue either.
The other one is British but he has been here for years. The money is not good and his contract is rubbish as well, I think he has a 10 a week contract.

Sorry but Spain may not be the place for you now (unless you were a legal resident when you were here before).


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm afraid you are unlikely to get a Visa for this type of work. When my mother in law was alive we were looking for carers and basically ( as mentioned above) south Americans do this work usually as live-in. They basically do it as somewhere to live and you pay the bills and food no wages. Not the lifestyle for a Brit I dont think.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

A friend of mine runs a care agency and employs English personal who are legal residents . Her business is in Benidorm but she only pays €7.50 per hour. If she gives contracts they are only for 10 hours per week. 
You wouldn't be able to get a work visa to work for this company because of the low income. 

Steve


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Sorry but Spain may not be the place for you now (unless you were a legal resident when you were here before).


That of course would depend on how long ago they left Spain.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> A friend of mine runs a care agency and employs English personal who are legal residents . Her business is in Benidorm but she only pays €7.50 per hour. If she gives contracts they are only for 10 hours per week.


Is your friend able to find enough employees at that rate? Are her employees eligible for additional welfare benefits? 

I'm just trying to wrap my head around how the sector works there.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> Is your friend able to find enough employees at that rate? Are her employees eligible for additional welfare benefits?
> 
> I'm just trying to wrap my head around how the sector works there.


"That rate" is the going rate for carers in this area and yes, she has a full staff. You can't claim for welfare benefits as they are not available in Spain unlike the UK....

Steve


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

tebo53 said:


> "That rate" is the going rate for carers in this area and yes, she has a full staff. You can't claim for welfare benefits as they are not available in Spain unlike the UK....


Thanks for the explanation. 

Then it seems regardless of the visa situation, it is not financially viable to live out as a carer in Spain without supplementary financial resources.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

*Sunshine* said:


> Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> Then it seems regardless of the visa situation, it is not financially viable to live out as a carer in Spain without supplementary financial resources.


Correct, on those pay rates it would be impossible to achieve a good lifestyle. Several of the carers are having to work up to 60 hours a week to get a decent wage. Maybe worth looking at Gibraltar or Portugal as I understand their entry rules are a bit more relaxed. 

Steve


----------



## Max Rigger (Aug 2, 2020)

I'd not like to employ any carer who lacked some sort of formal training even something like an NVQ which are pretty much mandatory now in the UK. My sister in law is a social worker and her sister runs a residential home and the company that own it insist all carers have or will work to gain an NVQ 2 and supervisors an NVQ 3.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

All


Max Rigger said:


> I'd not like to employ any carer who lacked some sort of formal training even something like an NVQ which are pretty much mandatory now in the UK. My sister in law is a social worker and her sister runs a residential home and the company that own it insist all carers have or will work to gain an NVQ 2 and supervisors an NVQ 3.


All Carers in Spain that are employed by a reputable company also have to have an NVQ minimum. 

Steve


----------

